# Your Favorite Theme Is......?



## DaFatMack (Jul 9, 2011)

Which theme are you guys rocking?


----------



## DaFatMack (Jul 9, 2011)




----------



## snip3r3y3 (Oct 20, 2011)

mackentosh said:


> Which theme are you guys rocking?


How do u get a theme??? Sorry im new with the whole root thingy...


----------



## kook (Jun 11, 2011)

Fornication


----------



## DaFatMack (Jul 9, 2011)

^^^^^^ Lol!


----------



## jacko1 (Aug 1, 2011)

stock deblur ,ics from muff, and touch of ginger there all really nice I like retro also
its really hard to chose


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

Synergy for Lib3


----------



## EmericanX (Sep 24, 2011)

Of coarse I'm kinda partial but I honestly do like them all. I liked having options before I started working on my own so its nice to see the theme area for the bionic progress.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## EmericanX (Sep 24, 2011)

snip3r3y3 said:


> How do u get a theme??? Sorry im new with the whole root thingy...


There's plenty of info floating around... and most if not all themes will have instructions for install. To put it simply... root... download the theme you want for your rom... place downloaded .zip on the root of your sd-ext...reboot to recovery... backup current if you haven't yet... install from sd... select the theme you just placed on your SD... once its done reboot... we were all lost at some point lol. Read alot before you dive in hit me up if you need a hand.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

Retro

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Versatile1 (Sep 25, 2011)

Mine


----------



## EmericanX (Sep 24, 2011)

Versatile1 said:


> Mine


How about some screens?


----------



## toddybear (Oct 26, 2011)

Iva 2.3 th3ory rom. Would love to port my high voltage theme from my fascinate I have had no luck porting always fails o. Installs any ideas. I am using theme porter?


----------



## toddybear (Oct 26, 2011)

Full ics theme guess thats y there is not more themes I must be missing something. Its called blue mist now I think


----------



## tbolt81 (Jul 25, 2011)

Red bliss! Shifterstyle..








Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## St3rdroids (Jul 1, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com...mal-for-purity/


----------



## sk8ingdroid (Nov 5, 2011)

Red bliss with my r3d Ics analog clock and my edited background


----------



## xxxdroidxxx (Sep 15, 2011)

Honeycream for purity


----------

